# salt fork



## 03zrider (May 17, 2004)

my buddy pulled this one out of salt fork in between the rain yesterday.fishing a 7"gill ,37.5 lbs it was the only fish of the day


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice one! That is one heck of a cat!


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

That's a big boy!!! Congrats.


----------



## Spike (Apr 10, 2004)

I hope you released him to make more monsters.


----------



## Jitterbug (Apr 13, 2004)

Isn't the picture taken in the middle of a residential street?? Don't think it went back.


----------



## 03zrider (May 17, 2004)

it was in fact released into the barnsville park lake where i live. he was totally healthy ,and this water is big enogh for him.i do not kill big cats!!!!!!!!! the only reson he left the lake was to get the picture and weigh him


----------



## Jitterbug (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. That is great to hear.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

03ZRIDER,

Were you by chance fishing at the bridge near the old covered bridge??

I am asking cuz my uncle and cousin were there catching some crappie and said there was a boat there and they caught a big cat. Said there was 3 people in it. nice fish!! too! That is where I am thinking about heading this weekend. I think they have a tourney down there though, so I don't know if I will go for sure. Don't want to fight for bank space.


----------



## Shiney (Jun 9, 2004)

Next time you catch a biggin at Salt Fork. Stop in and see Catfish (Jason )
at Salt Fork Outdoors in Kimbolton. He'll be glad to take pictures, weigh em, and talk catfishing. He will even send your Fish Ohio application in and put your picture in the paper. That way you don't got to haul em home and take any chances.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I am with Shiney on that one! Jaosn is a hell of a fisherman. He told me one time he does not think a cat is big till it hits 60 pounds.. hell I think it is big by 25 He will definately talk cattin with ya. Hell of a guy! Also has tourneys there. I believe there is one this weekend. I may try to get in it if I can get out of work Sunday!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

rockbass let me know when and where the tourn is going on please


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Husk,

The tourneys go on at Saltfork Outdoor store , or whatever the name is. As far as I know, the tourney should be this saturday (19) He has them every other sat. The last one was the 5th, so it should be this weekend. Jason told me the place at Seneca that used to have tourneys is under new management and they quit. He said there are several of those guys that fish the ones at Salt Fork now. I may be able to find out for sure tonight if the tourney is going on. I will let you know. 

As far as the rules, they are similar to Jim's tourneys. 5 bucks for the flathead pot, but you win a rod and reel instead of the cash. It is at Salt Fork of course, but I am pretty sure you can fish about anywhere. He has a darn nice shop down there now. full of stuff. lots of rods and reels. About any cat bait you could want. hell of a nice guy. If anyone else can give any more details about the tourn. or the shop please help me out!!!



I will get back to you husk!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Salt Fork Outdoors
740-439-4570
Normally open til around 7:00 pm
About 1/2 mile from the Kimbolton exit on I 77, toward the lake.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Is Saltfork fishable now, and is there a site that tells the water level of the lake? Who controls the water level of Saltfork?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Salt Fork was not up all that much last night! I was surprised. I don't know about a site, but I can tell you, it is not up much at all!


----------

